# Help a Noob out...



## benajmin1137 (Mar 18, 2007)

"window opens when the plant is first ripe. Somewhere along the line the plant becomes over-ripe which signifies the closing of the window of harvest."

what is the window ? is this just a saying or is it actually somthing that happense on the plant ? 

What are trichomes ? 

"The pistils of the young flowers are bright white and turn reddish brown with age"


What are the pisils ? 

" Calyx swelling is a major indicator of peak maturity"
from what ive seen from research the calyx is the bottom part of the flower is that correct ? 

well i hope you guys can give me a quick explanation for me 

THANKS


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

benajmin1137 said:
			
		

> "window opens when the plant is first ripe. Somewhere along the line the plant becomes over-ripe which signifies the closing of the window of harvest."
> what is the window ? is this just a saying or is it actually somthing that happense on the plant ?
> What are trichomes ?
> "The pistils of the young flowers are bright white and turn reddish brown with age"
> ...


 
you know your plant is ready for harvest, A. when you have a 60% pistil turn ratio(from white to amber or whatever color depending on strain characteristics) i like to harvest at about 50-55% trichomes are pure thc, they are used to lock in moisture, trichome formation is a good thing, so the more the marrier. pistil's are the female sex organ, when they first appear on a plant, it will go in a sort of order, first you will see preflowers(which many take for male sex organ's) then there will be 2 white pistils, which indicate you have a female. the calyx(when you see the preflower) thats pretty much the calyx. swelling indicates that its going to produce buds and is getting ready to bear its burden. you know you have passed optimal harvest time for the most thc, when all your pistils turn, remember the bottm will be the last to turn, buds closer to light will mature first, after they all turn the buds will pop with white flowers, if your a breeder, thats the time to fertilize the plant.


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2007)

> remember the bottm will be the last to turn, buds closer to light will mature first, after they all turn the buds will pop with white flowers, if your a breeder, thats the time to fertilize the plant.


It usually takes a "minimum" of 4 weeks to produce ripe viable seeds. If I read your post correctly, you're saying to pollinate "after the pistills turn"..?? or am I misunderstanding?

in fact, the entire post is sorta' a "riddle" to me, no offense.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> It usually takes a "minimum" of 4 weeks to produce ripe viable seeds. If I read your post correctly, you're saying to pollinate "after the pistills turn"..?? or am I misunderstanding?
> 
> in fact, the entire post is sorta' a "riddle" to me, no offense.


 
whoa good catch, no i phrased that wrong, damnit i should post before i get high... white flowers will pop when mature, my bad.


----------

